# Duncan Megson & Paul Baker - Wild Grebe



## Primrose2 (Jul 12, 2014)

I am looking to trace 2 old friends from 1983. They were both aboard the Wild Grebe. Duncan Megson was one and he was from Skegness and the other was Paul Baker. Duncan was a cook not sure about Paul.
Would be delighted to hear any info back,
Regards
Primrose2


----------

